# what in the world? ariza traded + outlaw released



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

http://realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/49314/20071120/magic_trade_ariza_to_lakers/

maurice evans and brian cook for ariza? brian cook?? evans can score in bunches. cook can... shoot 3's i guess? 

brian cook? really? 



> Magic Trade Ariza To Lakers
> November 20, 2007 - 5:42 pm
> Orlando Sentinel -
> The Orlando Magic have been searching for a big man to replace the injured Tony Battie and have found their man.
> ...


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Didn't understand this one. Don't you guys have Pat Garrity already who basically does the same thing?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

I see what they were trying to do. SVG wants shooters, and Ariza doesn't meet that requirement. Lakers win the talent battle, but I think Cook could be a good fit next to Howard. Evans is also a very solid SG (Magic definitely need a backup). Not a bad move for Orlando (though if Ariza reaches his potential it will be).


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Cook should due well with Howard in the middle drawing the double teams. All he has to do is spot up and shoot. Which is all he does do. Evans will be missed of course. Hustle player with a lot of heart and a hell of an athlete as well.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

damn! i wish ariza was traded to toronto. i'm gonna have to visit the lakers board now

tho mo evans can do most of the things trevor can do.. he isn't a bad pickup.. the deal is almost equal to me.


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

seifer0406 said:


> Didn't understand this one. *Don't you guys have Pat Garrity already who basically does the same thing?*


but cook can play _some_ defense (not great... but at least hold his own).

i bet they start using garrity in the rotation where ariza was getting minutes. smart trade IMO. nothing to run home about... but improves our depth drastically.

problem now is we only have 2 size types on our team... short and tall... no 6'6", 6'7", or 6'8" tweeners that would be better suited to defend guys like T-Mac, VC, Bron... etc.

edit: nevermind about the defense... let's just consider them both horrible then.


----------



## KillWill (Jul 1, 2003)

good trade for both teams.

the magic have a logjam at the small, and need to surround howard w/ shooters. guys, cook can flat shoot the lights out, but he's a terrible defender and rebounder, and isn't very athletic at all. and he pouts. evans is hot/cold. one night he can't make a mistake (shut-down d, scoring in bunches), the next two he can't find a rhythm and becomes a foul machine. i think here in lakersland we will miss mo the most.

the lakers needed athleticism and extra wing defense. ariza makes mo redundent, and we all just hate brian cook around here (especially kobe bryant).

see you in december.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Lets get this straight right now...Cook CAN NOT play D


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

I think this is a good move for the Magic......Lakers move two for one....maybe making room for a Kobe trade?


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Let me know when Cook's defense of any form shows up for you 

Mo is good and will be missed as a backup but cook is like a taller adam morrison w/ less talent


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

You guys did good with getting Evans, but I'm not so sure about Cook. Even though I've hated on Cook for a while now, I'm going to be rooting for both these guys in Orlando, especially Evans. I feel bad for him. He just can't stay with one team.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

You guys got two black holes who aren't interested in playing defense. But they can both hit from the outside and have reasonable contracts.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

yeah, my initial reaction was that Orlando got the better end of the trade, but only by a tiny bit. Maurice Evans is a nice player. Can shoot the outside jumper, and isn't afraid to go inside and mix it up. When I read the trade it said that Magic is trying to fill Tony Battie's absence with Brian Cook, which was hilarious considering Cook and Battie are completely different players. Good thing you guys signed Adonal Foyle, he can hold it down low while Cook stays on the perimeter during 2nd unit time.

Does Ariza have an attitude problem of some sort? Perhaps unhappy with his playing time under Van Gundy? It just seems a bit odd that the team would make a trade right when the Magic is on a winning streak.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Thought of a better comparison for Brian Cook. He's like Antoine Walker right now, except he doesn't pass as well and attempts more 3's, when given the ball; additionally, he plays worse defense.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Welcome Magic fans!


----------



## Maddocks (Jun 16, 2006)

you need to get it right, cook cant and wont play D. you can toss money at his feet and he wouldnt even box out to pick it up.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

I love all of you....But im sorry for your recent acquirement of Brian "No D, All 3" Cook.


God Speed to you all.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

we dont need him to play D. 

he can give us 6 fouls and spread the floor. i know laker fans hate cookie cuz he sucks. but what do you really expect from him? kwame brown quality? :laugh:


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

This was a dumb and shortsighted trade. If Evans were 21/22 yrs old I'd be happy with it but he is 29 yrs old. And Cook ... we've already got the white version in Garrity.

I understand surrounding Dwight with shooters ... but that doesn't mean *every *player around Dwight has to be a 3pt shooter. Ariza was one of the best slashers, finishers, and offensive rebounds on the team.

Bad move Otis. Ariza has shown improvement since we acquired him. Two years from now he could have been our starting SG.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

Very bad move, my day is spoiled  At least we could have tried to get Turiaf instead of Cook  what a terrible move...


----------



## Feed_Dwight (Oct 14, 2005)

I'm not surprised by the trade. I liked Ariza, but he didn't really fit into SVG's offense. It was pretty noticable when he was on the floor.


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

No way you would of gotten Turiaf


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

Why didn't we try to get Shareef Abdul Raheem from Sacramento?


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Although I will miss Ariza, he needed to be traded. He didn't fit in Stan's system mainly because he can't shoot a jumper. Cook and Evans can, plus Evans is a good all around hustle player. Cook is a great shooter, but lacks defense. Either way this trade helps the Magic. The only question I have is why didn't we get more for Ariza?


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

JNice said:


> Bad move Otis. Ariza has shown improvement since we acquired him. Two years from now he could have been our starting SG.


Ariza will more then likely be a FA next year. Who knows? The Magic may re-sign him.


----------



## stojakovic (Nov 3, 2007)

what are the contract status of mo and cook?


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

stojakovic said:


> what are the contract status of mo and cook?


Evans is going to be a FA next offseason. Cook, I think, has 3 years left.


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

cook is lazy and doesn't play good D... but there is no way he could be worse than garrity. i guess we'll find out when we see both the toilet bowl defenders in action.


hard to know what to think of this deal without seeing what cook and evans can bring to the table with this system...

i agree though that ariza was a gem for us, but who knows what happens after his contract is up anyhow...


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

you know what if cook gets enough minutes from SVG, he's going to surprise some people with his defense and rebounding. he has the skillsets to become a decent defender and he showed some of that during the summer league and pre-season the last couple of years. Mysteriously it never translated well into the season and i think the reason being is that he lacked confident. Phil was quick to bench him whenever he made a mistake and the only way he stayed on the court was when he was hitting shots like his life depended on it.

so magic fans, dont be so down. there's always a silver lining.

also cook is very good at taking charges so that might help a little.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

Yes, at least Cook is better than Garrity on defense, sounds ridiculous but that is true...


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

Babir said:


> Why didn't we try to get Shareef Abdul Raheem from Sacramento?



trust me you dont want him on the team. i watched him in portland and it was terrible!
he's a TRUE black hole and he cant really score in the low post either. he plays TERRIBLE defense. i'd rather have garrity than him. at least garrity TRIES.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

L.A. trade hasn't meant playing time for Trevor Ariza
Brian Schmitz | Sentinel Staff Writer
December 3, 2007 

Trevor Ariza, the former Magic forward traded to the L.A. Lakers Nov. 20 for Brian Cook and Maurice Evans, said he isn't bitter and realizes he simply didn't fit into Orlando's plans any longer.

"It's not that I asked for it [a trade]," he said. "I wasn't playing. They were looking for different pieces . . . that's what kind of happened.

"That's business, I guess. . . .They had a different style. I guess I just didn't fit. I don't take it personally or nothing. I mean, what value do I bring to a team if I'm not playing?"

[Link]


Magic's Brian Cook saw Lakers' troubles firsthand
BY JOHN DENTON
FLORIDA TODAY

LOS ANGELES - If anyone knows what a dysfunctional mess the Los Angeles Lakers are because of Kobe Bryant's preseason trade demands and critical critiques of the roster and can talk freely about it, it's new Orlando Magic forward Brian Cook.

Cook, who was traded from the Lakers to the Magic on Nov. 20, got a firsthand look at how Bryant's negativism ripped at whatever chemistry the Lakers might have had. Cook says he is friends with Bryant, but also was one of the players hurt by the All-Star shooting guard openly demanding a trade to leave the Lakers.

"When training camp opened there were a lot of distractions because of the way Kobe talked about the team over the summer," Cook said. "But once the team came together, it was really humbling to Kobe. He's a good friend of mine and never did anything bad to me. And he certainly set me up a lot of times on the court. Kobe did kind of open up this season and hang out with the fellas some, so that did kind of help smooth things out some."

[Link]

Ariza misses old Magic teammates
BY JOHN DENTON
FLORIDA TODAY

LOS ANGELES - Not a day goes by that Trevor Ariza doesn't pick up the phone and talk to Dwight Howard, Jameer Nelson or Keyon Dooling. The difference now, of course, is that he's usually doing it from 3,000 miles away.

Ariza was traded from the Orlando Magic to the Los Angeles Lakers on Nov. 20., a transaction that he welcomed at the time because he thought it would offer him more playing time. But a slow transition to Phil Jackson's triangle offense and the frustration of a season gone horribly wrong has Ariza feeling reflective.

"Man, I miss those guys," Ariza said of his former Orlando teammates before facing the Magic Sunday night in Los Angeles. "I mean, that's this business. I guess I just didn't fit. I don't take it personally. I guess I just didn't fit."

[Link]

Cook, Evans return with some jabs
Traded Nov. 20 for Ariza, the former Lakers rave about their offensive freedom, with one even noting that there's less drama in Orlando.
By Mike Bresnahan, Los Angeles Times Staff Writer
December 3, 2007 

Brian Cook and Maurice Evans were in the visitors' locker room at Staples Center, happy to be back in Los Angeles but also eager to be part of a less restrictive offense, they said.

Cook and Evans are feeling their way through a different team and new surroundings since being sent to the Orlando Magic for Trevor Ariza on Nov. 20. The Magic beat the Lakers on Sunday, 104-97.

"It's been great because I've got a lot more freedom here to play," Cook said. "We've got the motion offense and I've got the beast down low."

Orlando was seventh in the league in scoring before Sunday, which was two spots below the Lakers, although Evans reiterated what Cook said.

"We've got so much offensive freedom out there," Evans said. "We're just excited to be here."

[Link]


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Ariza can opt out and he could be re-signed next year. You never know.


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

That doesn't change the fact that he probably won't get used very well.
Though Van Gundy probably could find use for a long, athletic, wing defender, now you come to mention it.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

MickyEyez said:


> but cook can play _some_ defense (not great... but at least hold his own).
> 
> 
> *
> edit: nevermind about the defense... let's just consider them both horrible then*.


:lol:


----------

